# CEL Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

FYI

Car threw a CEL and code the other day. Scanned with Vag Com. Got the following:

*1 Fault Found:
008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1): Implausible Signal 
P2015 - 000 - - - MIL ON*

Went to dealership. They found a faulty intake valve motor. Service tech said I got a whole new intake manifold installed. The invoice notes say: "ran gff found fault for intake flap motor. tech tip said to check vacuum hoses to flap motor hoses had no debris check vacuum for flap motor and watch flap motor movement was not moving freely replaced intake per vta cleared codes and road tested veicle is now operating as manufacture intent at this time"

Just putting this out there in case anyone else gets this error code. Also, be advised that I have a 2010 CC2.0T/6SPD with 7199 miles on the clock.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

camarkim said:


> FYI
> 
> Car threw a CEL and code the other day. Scanned with Vag Com. Got the following:
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting this out there. My Wife's CC just got this code yesterday. Unfortunately, she has over 40k on her 2009 2.0t  So, no warranty.

I may need to see what is involved in taking the intake man apart and repairing this as I am not keen on buying a new intake.. From what it looked like, there may be debris or lack of lubrication on the actuator shaft. If this is the case, I can see this being a very common occurrence for others down the road. I did try to spray some cleaner and lubrication on a whim yesterday and reset the code. Drove it for a bit, but the code when she took it back out today.

I am gong to pull off the vacuum lines and check for "debris" in there or any other signs of bad vacuum lines, etc.

First VW purchased new in a very long time and not really thrilled about this to be honest.


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

Hope this is not a frequent occurrence. Good luck and let us know what your fix is like.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

camarkim said:


> Hope this is not a frequent occurrence. Good luck and let us know what your fix is like.


Will do. From my research, it looks like this is not a totally un-common problem, but from what I can tell most if not all were w/in the warranty period(s) which is just our luck it seems...

The new intake is ~$145 from 1stvwparts, so I guess any type of repair is not really worth it. It appears from the pic of the part on ECS that it comes with the vacuum actuator as well as the solenoid valve (which was my concern). Since it appears to be a bit of a pain job, I will likely replace. Possibly already revisions on the assy. 06J133201G -> link to ECS -> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/06J_133_201_G/ES251176/, but they are more than 1stvw.

I did try one last attempt though. This time with some WD40 and compressed air on the actuator shaft while attached to a manual vacuum pump to activate the flap to a fro about 100 times. It seems to work better, but the sound of plastic to plastic seems to be what is likely causing the sticking over time and possibly due to wear of the shaft.

I will post as things develop, but one more time the code it thrown and a new intake will be in store... sigh

Shawn


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Threw the code again as anticipated. New intake assy is on order. Looks like there are at least 2 revisions now..

06J133201G -> 06J133201AL ->06J133201AS


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a spare intake manifold and I did a small video about it showing how the flappers work and such:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6McP_FmZ9Lk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Changed in the intake..

Hopefully, this thread will serve someone well in the future.

Anyway, I replaced the intake assy which comes with all sensors and the solenoid for the flap, etc.

With only 45k, I was shocked to see the buildup of thick gunk on the flaps, diverter plates, head ports and valves. I literally spent 2 hours cleaning this stuff out... Valves closed of course, port by port.

I guess a catch can might be a good investment. The car is completely stock and meticulously maintained... FYI

The job would be fairly straight forward if there was an easy way to get to the p/s rear Throttle body bolt :banghead:. I wasn't removing those coolant lines, but it definitely would have made it easier.

2000ft rundown in case you need to change it out yourself.



take cold air intake plastic bend and engine cover off
Take plastic elec plug holder out from D/S ft of manifold (2 torx screws facing upward)
Take 2 torx screws holding siamese coolant lines to intake (1 on P/S intake and 1 near ft p/s of TB facing up)
Loosen TB hose clamp to IC pipe and remove 4 torx TB screws and unplug connectors. Beware, the P/S rear TB torx is a major PITA. by removing the coolant line screws, you can move the lines just enough to get an small extension with the torx and a swivel joint to get it out.

Remove TB and connector hose as a unit
Remove triple square bolt that holds bottom intake brkt to block and loosen nut that holds brkt to intake. (behind TB which is now accessible)
remove all vacuum lines, electrical connectors, torx screws for fuel line brkts, clamps, etc
You will need to remove the oil filter to get to the flap position sensor plug and get the intake out, so just take it off and don;t try to cut this step as you will end up need to do it to get teh intake all the way out w/o damaging the pos sensor plug...
Take all intake screws out (iirc 5 large head ones across top, 3 bottom center and 2 nuts on each end on bottom)
pop inj harness casing off of fuel rail (2 arrow clips on P/S)
Torx screws that hold rail to intake are not necessary to remove at this time
remove fuel Hard line ferrules nuts
Fight and wiggle to get intake out and separated from injector seals. If injectors pop out and stay in the fuel rail, remove them before taking the intake all the way out or else you will rip and electrical connectors, etc.
Swap over IAT sensor to new intake, Fuel rail, etc.
Change injector orings and teflon seals to head if necessary (comes in a kit per injector from VW)
reverse rest of operation.


I am sure I am missing something as I am going from memory, but this will get you 99% there if you are mechanically inclined. :beer:


----------



## stoped (Mar 10, 2011)

I had the flap position sensor changed out Feb 11 by dealer at 28,500 miles. Check engine light back on within 3 weeks. CC is back in the dealer shop after I got put into limp-home-mode. Dealer is replacing intake manifold. Hope to get it back tomorrow.


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

Does anyone know if the CC TSI motor and the GTI/GLI TSI motor uses the same Mani? I'd imagine so. I'm having this same issue in my 2009 GLI, (53k). Mine therew the light and since then I've only felt it stick once or twice.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Mine threw this code as well 3 weeks ago...dealer replaced the intake mani...knuckleheads forgot to fully attach the hose to the rear of the MAF so on my way to VT threw another CEL for implausable maf signal....looked under the hood and saw the hose loose...two minutes with a pliers and all good.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

piperpilot964 said:


> Mine threw this code as well 3 weeks ago...dealer replaced the intake mani...knuckleheads forgot to fully attach the hose to the rear of the MAF so on my way to VT threw another CEL for implausable maf signal....looked under the hood and saw the hose loose...two minutes with a pliers and all good.


 :banghead: I put a piece of blue painters tape on every hose and plug I disconnected, just so I didn't forget any


----------



## stevensake (Mar 6, 2011)

*k n intake*



> call these guys they price matched the lowest ebay price k&n air filters


 I always use summit they are the cheapest and relaible


----------



## racer_41 (Aug 27, 2003)

I have an 06 GTI with the FSI motor and quite a few went bad. Mine has been "patched" up by reseting the code and running some type of calibration (?)... 

Man oh man, I really want to stick with VW for my next car but when you hear of repeat failures over generation after generation, from model to model, I'm really thinking twice. 

Flapper motors, fuel pumps, coilpacks, sunroof leaks and on and on!!


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

racer_41 said:


> I have an 06 GTI with the FSI motor and quite a few went bad. Mine has been "patched" up by reseting the code and running some type of calibration (?)...
> 
> Man oh man, I really want to stick with VW for my next car but when you hear of repeat failures over generation after generation, from model to model, I'm really thinking twice.
> 
> Flapper motors, fuel pumps, coilpacks, sunroof leaks and on and on!!


 Flapper motor is not a motor anymore but a vacuum controlled unit now. The sensor position is separate unit and has has some issues. Fuel pumps don't have any real issues anymore.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

sdezego said:


> Thanks for putting this out there. My Wife's CC just got this code yesterday. Unfortunately, she has over 40k on her 2009 2.0t  So, no warranty.


 Wouldn't this be covered under the 5/60k powertrain warranty?


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

mr2guru said:


> Wouldn't this be covered under the 5/60k powertrain warranty?


 Typically, powertrain warranty breaks down to whatever oil touches.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Boosted2003! said:


> Typically, powertrain warranty breaks down to whatever oil touches.


 With as much gunk/oil as this part usually is covered in, if that's the standard, one could make a good case.

I've always thought it was anything bolted to the engine/trans. hmmmm checks owners manual....

edit: owners manual just says "manifold" is covered under 5/60 powertrain. But how does a manifold break? crack? lol. Also emissions equipment is covered for 8/80 and if this fail would cause you to fail a smog check, it should be covered. I don't know, I'd argue this should be covered.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Had a chat with the service guys concerning what was really done when mine was replaced last month. Apparently the intake has been redesigned to strengthen the point where the flapper motor linkage connects to the actuating shaft. So they should be replacing the whole intake when the flapper acts up.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I think VW is keeping the price of the whole intake assy low (much like the MKIV Cops) to elude some of the hassle  Not that it looks like a super expensive part, but the one solenoid alone sells for ~$80 and the whole intake was as mentioned with the pos sensor, actuator, solenoid, etc, etc. Seems like a typical $500 VW overpriced part.

Didn't even think about the PT warranty to be honest, just needed it fixed and since the mechanical part is no problem for me, It was cheap enough just to fix. I did mention it to the tech there though and he said to just keep the receipt in case they issue a TSB/recall down the road. I did this on the Fuel pump on my MkII Scirocco back in the day some 5 years after the recall


----------



## AznVSensation (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah if anyone has this fault code..for the CBFA TSI motors..us guys have to replace the whole intake manifold which is around $220...

i wish we only had to change the flapper motor..but that is only on the CCTA FSI applications...


----------



## AznVSensation (Aug 9, 2009)

AznVSensation said:


> yeah if anyone has this fault code..for the CBFA TSI motors..us guys have to replace the whole intake manifold which is around $220...
> 
> i wish we only had to change the flapper motor..but that is only on the CCTA FSI applications...



and mines just came on. i have roughly 53k on it


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

AznVSensation said:


> and mines just came on. i have roughly 53k on it


 Mine just came on too, I have a tad under 40k. 

Did the dealer warranty it for you?


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

DirrrtyMKV said:


> Mine just came on too, I have a tad under 40k.
> 
> Did the dealer warranty it for you?


 the dealer will cover this under warranty for you. I'm out of warranty but I was told when I called to ask about it that it was a problem or repair they've done a hand full of times on the TSI and it is covered. he told me for the TSI; the entire manifold is replaced. My thrid party warranty wouldn't cover it becuase the cause of the failure was the sensor, not the manifold itsself. but the guy at the dealsership went on to say there is no way to simply replace the sensor as it comes witht the manifold. I'll be tackling this job tomorrow afternoon if I could fine a G'damn #10 Triple square!


----------



## tucsonprerunner (Apr 11, 2011)

Same thing happened to me and the dealer was perplexed. They had some VW specialist come in and kept my vehicle for 11 days. They said this was a common problem, but they didn't understand what my car kept throwing a CEL after they installed a new intake manifold. 

Call it a coincidence, but the engine threw this code immediately after installing the APR Stage I ECU upgrade.


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

onevrsix said:


> the dealer will cover this under warranty for you. I'm out of warranty but I was told when I called to ask about it that it was a problem or repair they've done a hand full of times on the TSI and it is covered. he told me for the TSI; the entire manifold is replaced. My thrid party warranty wouldn't cover it becuase the cause of the failure was the sensor, not the manifold itsself. but the guy at the dealsership went on to say there is no way to simply replace the sensor as it comes witht the manifold. I'll be tackling this job tomorrow afternoon if I could fine a G'damn #10 Triple square!


 Thank-you for that information. 

:thumbup:


----------



## dasdub89 (May 3, 2010)

sdezego said:


> Thanks for putting this out there. My Wife's CC just got this code yesterday. Unfortunately, she has over 40k on her 2009 2.0t  So, no warranty.
> 
> I may need to see what is involved in taking the intake man apart and repairing this as I am not keen on buying a new intake.. From what it looked like, there may be debris or lack of lubrication on the actuator shaft. If this is the case, I can see this being a very common occurrence for others down the road. I did try to spray some cleaner and lubrication on a whim yesterday and reset the code. Drove it for a bit, but the code when she took it back out today.
> 
> ...


 
it really isnt the debris that is the problem. in all honesty, its just the manufacturing of the electrical components. the fault is set off by the flap motor that sits on the right of the manifold. the new manifold comes with a new intake pressure sensor, and a new flap motor already installed. you just have to transfer the fuel lines, the pcv valve and another small sensor on the front of the manifold. I am a tech in the D.C. area and we have cars with these faults come in all the time. And very rarely do you see debris in the vacuum system related to this fault. Now that isnt to say that there isnt carbon build up in the intake ports on the head, but that is due to the fact that the fuel injectors are under the intake ports so the fuel doesnt get to clean the ports out, so that part you will sea alot of carbon build up. especially with 40k on the motor...which by the way is one of the most important maintenance procedures on our DUBs, so be mindful of that as well. anyway taking off the intake manifold isnt as bad as it looks. You only need a few tools and a lil bit of patience. you will need a T30 torx bit to remove the bolts from the manifold (there are 6 of them i believe, and also two 10mm bolts on the lower part of the manifold), you also need to take off the throttle body, it makes it alot easier to maneuver and finagle with the manifold once its off, you also will need a flat head screw driver. take off the intercooler piping from the throttle body, you will end up removing about a two foot section of plastic and rubber tubing. take the throttle body off after that, (dont forget to disconnect all the connectors) un bolt the manifold and be sure again to disconnect the connectors before you start pulling. once everything is disconnected, un bolted this is the part where you have to be very careful. you can go ahead and tug on the manifold untill it starts to back out. make sure you pull it straight from its point of mounting or you run the chance of bending a fuel injector and trust me....you dont want to sepnd the money on one of those. after a few tugs the manifold should come loose. you will need to replace the fuel injector seals at the point, (you need to everytime you remove the manifold). thats really all it takes to remove the manifold. and obviously do the steps in reverse order to reinstall the new manifold...which you will need to do in order to rid of that fault. gl


----------



## BAD SNaCKY (Jun 15, 2004)

reported all the noted symptoms WELL before 50K....
dealership says they can't help me unless there is a CEL, so oday i passed 55K and a CEL came on. 
I scanned it myself and what do you know....i got the 2015 code.

I KNEW IT :banghead:

thank god my dealership is willing to work with me on this one.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

dasdub89 said:


> it really isnt the debris that is the problem. in all honesty, its just the manufacturing of the electrical components. the fault is set off by the flap motor that sits on the right of the manifold. the new manifold comes with a new intake pressure sensor, and a new flap motor already installed. you just have to transfer the fuel lines, the pcv valve and another small sensor on the front of the manifold. I am a tech in the D.C. area and we have cars with these faults come in all the time. And very rarely do you see debris in the vacuum system related to this fault. Now that isnt to say that there isnt carbon build up in the intake ports on the head, but that is due to the fact that the fuel injectors are under the intake ports so the fuel doesnt get to clean the ports out, so that part you will sea alot of carbon build up. especially with 40k on the motor...which by the way is one of the most important maintenance procedures on our DUBs, so be mindful of that as well. anyway taking off the intake manifold isnt as bad as it looks. You only need a few tools and a lil bit of patience. you will need a T30 torx bit to remove the bolts from the manifold (there are 6 of them i believe, and also two 10mm bolts on the lower part of the manifold), you also need to take off the throttle body, it makes it alot easier to maneuver and finagle with the manifold once its off, you also will need a flat head screw driver. take off the intercooler piping from the throttle body, you will end up removing about a two foot section of plastic and rubber tubing. take the throttle body off after that, (dont forget to disconnect all the connectors) un bolt the manifold and be sure again to disconnect the connectors before you start pulling. once everything is disconnected, un bolted this is the part where you have to be very careful. you can go ahead and tug on the manifold untill it starts to back out. make sure you pull it straight from its point of mounting or you run the chance of bending a fuel injector and trust me....you dont want to sepnd the money on one of those. after a few tugs the manifold should come loose. you will need to replace the fuel injector seals at the point, (you need to everytime you remove the manifold). thats really all it takes to remove the manifold. and obviously do the steps in reverse order to reinstall the new manifold...which you will need to do in order to rid of that fault. gl


What is the recommended way to do this cleaning maintenance? Should it be removed and cleaned manually or does the B&G cleaning procedure/solution take care of it?


----------



## dasdub89 (May 3, 2010)

piperpilot964 said:


> What is the recommended way to do this cleaning maintenance? Should it be removed and cleaned manually or does the B&G cleaning procedure/solution take care of it?


the BG stuff is great. is cleans up alot of the carbon build up very well. The cleaning procedure if you were to do it urself, which unless u know VW, i wouldnt do it alone, is a very tedious and dirty job. there are little flaps that u pull out from the intake ports, those are generally a culprit in the CEL world. because of the fuel injection design like i said earlier, ther get very dirty. The best way to clean the intake ports tho, is once you remove the mani, cover up the injectors, actually cover up as much of the engine bay as possible. WEAR EYE protection. buy a can of throttle body or carb cleaner and spray the intake ports, if u have compressed air or something equivalent, blow out each port untill almost all of the carbon and debris is gone. it'll take a while to give it a good cleaning. but once ur done, and if its done right, ur kitty will purr like there is no tomorrow


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Got the P2015 code about four weeks ago. Reset it and on my way. A week later it came on again, reset it again. Then it started coming on within 20min of resetting it. Took it to the dealer (MAG in Dublin Ohio) and *it is* covered under the drive train warranty. They are replacing it today. I have 57000 miles on it so it came under the 5/60K mile drive train warranty. Best damn phone call I've had all week!


----------



## zcar4me (May 16, 2011)

I wish there was a mod where you could remove the flapper function altogether. I'll take the slight reduction in low end torque, if I don't ever have to worry about this.


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

piperpilot964 said:


> Had a chat with the service guys concerning what was really done when mine was replaced last month. Apparently the intake has been redesigned to strengthen the point where the flapper motor linkage connects to the actuating shaft. So they should be replacing the whole intake when the flapper acts up.


When I had my intake manifold replaced at about 39k, the dealer told me essentially the same thing. There was a design issue with the old manifold and the part has been updated. I also had P2015 and then multiple misfires. For me the "adjustment lever" on the "intake runner" had completely broken off. Yikes! My dealer was great about the whole thing and included replacing all injectors and doing a carbon build up clean all under warranty.


----------



## MMMH2O (Oct 24, 2004)

*Mine just came on too*

Been having the CEL come on and off, but yesterday it stayed on. Took it to the dealership this evening and yep..P2015 code. The light was off when they looked at it, but found it in the memory.
The service writer shared with me that the part is $220,and the install is four hours at a total of $519.
The problem was written up as a manifold runner position switch/sensor circuit range performance. Needs part #06J-133-201-AS.
Thinking this should be a good rainy day project soon.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Just out of curiosity how many of you are over 60k miles? Anything with p2015 should be covered under the power train warranty for the car and in the event like with mine last week with the flapper motor failing the entire intake manifold was replaced at no cost to me.


----------



## BAD SNaCKY (Jun 15, 2004)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of you are over 60k miles? Anything with p2015 should be covered under the power train warranty for the car and in the event like with mine last week with the flapper motor failing the entire intake manifold was replaced at no cost to me.


 I was at 51K when i first started noticing 'symptoms'. My long trials and tribulations thread here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5262103-TSI-owners...


----------



## MMMH2O (Oct 24, 2004)

*mileage*

At 82,000


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

*I started this thread...and it has HAPPENED AGAIN at nearly 27,000 miles!*

Was coming back from Vegas today, MIL goes on. When I threw the Vag Com on the car (it's at about 26,700ish miles) I saw the following:

1 Fault Found:
008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1): Implausible Signal 
P2015 - 000 - - - Intermittent - MIL ON

I checked VW Vortex and saw that I went through this last time at 7900 miles. This is getting scary. Luckily, still under warranty. Can't wait to see what the dealership says since they already supposedly replaced the intake manifold with the updated part last time. 

Stay tuned, friends...


----------



## Chutem16V (Sep 19, 2004)

*Flapper motor recall*

I have a 2010 Passat with the 2.0 motor & the DSG. My car has always (since new) been very grabby & lurched at lower speeds - very annoying at low speeds. I had it to the the dealer many times ( the service manager actually drove the car himself for a few days). I really thought it was the DSG or the mechatronics unit. I learned to live with it, but did not always feel the love for the car. At 45k, a coil pack went & they replaced it N/C (I have the Platinum extended warranty to 100K - but they said it was factory warranteed). Last week (at 50K), another coil pack went. They replaced it N/C, but also replaced the entire intake manifold & flapper motor - THE CODE FINALLY SHOWED UP - (all N/C - not even the $100 deductible). WHAT A DIFFERENCE!! The car feels 99% better & light years better in the drivability category. The service manager said he never heard of this result from this recall - but he has done quite a few! Kudos to Reydel VW in Edison, NJ - WAY COOL!.


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

Chutem16V said:


> I have a 2010 Passat with the 2.0 motor & the DSG. My car has always (since new) been very grabby & lurched at lower speeds - very annoying at low speeds. I had it to the the dealer many times ( the service manager actually drove the car himself for a few days). I really thought it was the DSG or the mechatronics unit. I learned to live with it, but did not always feel the love for the car. At 45k, a coil pack went & they replaced it N/C (I have the Platinum extended warranty to 100K - but they said it was factory warranteed). Last week (at 50K), another coil pack went. They replaced it N/C, but also replaced the entire intake manifold & flapper motor - THE CODE FINALLY SHOWED UP - (all N/C - not even the $100 deductible). WHAT A DIFFERENCE!! The car feels 99% better & light years better in the drivability category. The service manager said he never heard of this result from this recall - but he has done quite a few! Kudos to Reydel VW in Edison, NJ - WAY COOL!.


So they replaced the intake manifold bc a code showed up or is there some recall on the flapper motor?

Also, could you explain in a bit more detail what sort of drivability issues you were having at low speeds? Would you describe them as "hesitations" or "hiccups"? Did they occur at specific rpms? Did hot temps make them worse?


----------



## Chutem16V (Sep 19, 2004)

It pretty much happened at low speeds (crawling in traffic. start/stop in town, etc.). If I was at a stop in traffic on the hwy & took my foot off the brake, the car would surge forward, & get real grabby like the trans (or the clutch packs) were slipping. Turn a corner & when you put your foot on the gas it would grab kinda hard (very annoying). Hot or cold didn't matter. Sometimes (this is weird) when I put it in reverse, it would take a good few seconds before it would grab (now it goes it quite a bit quicker). Like I said it's not perfect, but I think that now it is fixed - this is how the car should be. I was thinking of trading it in before this (to sell on my own - I think if someone did a test drive, they would notice the jerkiness - my wife hated it), now I think I'll keep it. Hope the gas mileage improves also. I average 27 MPG with "spirited highway/local driving". Also wish the A/C got colder (it's been checked). This was not the greatest year for the Passat as it is a bit of a mishmosh of parts from previous years (there is no 2011) as they knew a big redesign was in the works for 2012. What can you do??!!


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

UPDATE: Just back from dealer. The CEL was off but I told them it was probably in memory and that I had used my Vag-Com. They found the code. Same problem. Another new intake manifold. I told them of my displeasure. Am I going to need a new intake manifold every year? Anyway, they also did the 30K service. So let's see how long this intake manifold lasts...I hope this is not a recall type situation.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

camarkim said:


> UPDATE: Just back from dealer. The CEL was off but I told them it was probably in memory and that I had used my Vag-Com. They found the code. Same problem. Another new intake manifold. I told them of my displeasure. Am I going to need a new intake manifold every year? Anyway, they also did the 30K service. So let's see how long this intake manifold lasts...I hope this is not a recall type situation.


 When you had yours replaced before it might have been before the revised intake manifold came out.


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

Could be. First time they replaced part they used part number: 06J-133-201-AL. This time they used part number 06J-133-201-AS.


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)

*2009 VW CC 2.0 TSI Auto 54,000k miles. *

Add me to the list of Intake Manifold failures. Engine would stutter and want to stall when stopped. It does not idle correctly. On the streets and freeway, it would go ok. Just not when it is stopped. 

I'm going to give the VW dealership a call tomorrow to see about a fix. Hopefully I can get this resolved. 

Are these intake manifolds generally in stock in their parts dept? This is showing as a 3.3 hour job for a technician in a repair manual. Is this accurate?

These are my codes from a $30 USB OBD2 reader connected to my laptop: 

Code	Type	Description
P2015	PowerTrain	Intake Manifold Runner Position Sensor/Switch Circuit Range/Performance
P0300	PowerTrain	Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0304	PowerTrain	Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected
P2015	PowerTrain	Intake Manifold Runner Position Sensor/Switch Circuit Range/Performance
P2015	PowerTrain	Intake Manifold Runner Position Sensor/Switch Circuit Range/Performance
P0300	PowerTrain	Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0304	PowerTrain	Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected
P0302	PowerTrain	Cylinder 2 Misfire Detected
P2015	PowerTrain	Intake Manifold Runner Position Sensor/Switch Circuit Range/Performance
P0301	PowerTrain	Cylinder 1 Misfire Detected
P0303	PowerTrain	Cylinder 3 Misfire Detected


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)

Just got a call from the dealership and it is the intake manifold. Pretty cool dealership because they told me right off the bat that if it's the intake manifold, warranty will take car of it. I didn't have to say anything about warranty or fight about it.


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

Check the part number after they replace it. See if it matches my first replacement intake or my second replaced intake part. I'm hoping it matches the second, which would give us both hope that that is the proper/updated part number.


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)

They put on the same manifold as your second one. 

This is what's on the service invoice: 
*
Replace the intake manifold, fuel injector seals and oil filter.*

06j115403j oil filter
06j998907b repair kit
06j133201as manifold


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

All this is making me think that this may not be TSI specific...... My horror story continuing :

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5909868-My-GTI-Nightmare


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

GTI16VFAN2 said:


> All this is making me think that this may not be TSI specific...... My horror story continuing :
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5909868-My-GTI-Nightmare


After reading your post I think it's safe to say mechanic error may have played a part in your repairs.

The FSI is known for flap failure as well as the tsi only difference is the Flapper on the FSi can be replaced without doing the whole manifold while the TSI requires the entire manifold to be replaced. I had to replace my TSI manifold once and when I got in there there was a good deal of residue from the PVC system. People will tell you a catch can will solve this but that is false; I've come accross plenty of people with catch cans who have the same issue. All direct injection cars will have carbon residue buil up on intake valves and parts with or without a catch can so do yourself a favor and don't spend the big $$ on a useless part. People will show you pictures of gunk and tell you it's worth every penny but your car burns those vapors off.


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes I agree that the mechanic going "by the books" could have skipped some of this nonsense but now that all that is replaced ( two flapper motors, wiring harness, ecu) do you agree that the last thing to point at is the intake manifold?


----------



## deekster_caddy (Jun 17, 2008)

*Thanks to all here - a couple of questions*



sdezego said:


> Will do. From my research, it looks like this is not a totally un-common problem, but from what I can tell most if not all were w/in the warranty period(s) which is just our luck it seems...
> 
> The new intake is ~$145 from 1stvwparts, so I guess any type of repair is not really worth it. It appears from the pic of the part on ECS that it comes with the vacuum actuator as well as the solenoid valve (which was my concern). Since it appears to be a bit of a pain job, I will likely replace. Possibly already revisions on the assy. 06J133201G -> link to ECS -> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/06J_133_201_G/ES251176/, but they are more than 1stvw.
> 
> ...


Not all. Our '08 2.0T Passat Wagon just had this happen at 90K.



Boosted2003! said:


> Fuel pumps don't have any real issues anymore.


that would be nice. But the high pressure pump quit in ours at 80K. We needed it back quick so I wasn't able to get to it myself... but $750 for the dealer installed FP... ouch! I'll be doing it myself next time as long as I'm at home and we aren't in a jam.



ViRtUaLheretic said:


> I have a spare intake manifold and I did a small video about it showing how the flappers work and such:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6McP_FmZ9Lk


Thank you!!!



sdezego said:


> Changed in the intake..
> 
> Hopefully, this thread will serve someone well in the future.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!



piperpilot964 said:


> Had a chat with the service guys concerning what was really done when mine was replaced last month. Apparently the intake has been redesigned to strengthen the point where the flapper motor linkage connects to the actuating shaft. So they should be replacing the whole intake when the flapper acts up.


Very interesting - so should I just replace the intake?



sdezego said:


> I think VW is keeping the price of the whole intake assy low (much like the MKIV Cops) to elude some of the hassle  Not that it looks like a super expensive part, but the one solenoid alone sells for ~$80 and the whole intake was as mentioned with the pos sensor, actuator, solenoid, etc, etc. Seems like a typical $500 VW overpriced part.
> 
> Didn't even think about the PT warranty to be honest, just needed it fixed and since the mechanical part is no problem for me, It was cheap enough just to fix. I did mention it to the tech there though and he said to just keep the receipt in case they issue a TSB/recall down the road. I did this on the Fuel pump on my MkII Scirocco back in the day some 5 years after the recall


Any tips on where to get VW parts for less than dealer walk-in rates?

Thanks for keeping this forum alive guys. I don't use it much and overall we haven't needed much, but whenever I have questions it's always here!!!


----------



## deekster_caddy (Jun 17, 2008)

dasdub89 said:


> it really isnt the debris that is the problem. in all honesty, its just the manufacturing of the electrical components. the fault is set off by the flap motor that sits on the right of the manifold. the new manifold comes with a new intake pressure sensor, and a new flap motor already installed. you just have to transfer the fuel lines, the pcv valve and another small sensor on the front of the manifold. I am a tech in the D.C. area and we have cars with these faults come in all the time. And very rarely do you see debris in the vacuum system related to this fault. Now that isnt to say that there isnt carbon build up in the intake ports on the head, but that is due to the fact that the fuel injectors are under the intake ports so the fuel doesnt get to clean the ports out, so that part you will sea alot of carbon build up. especially with 40k on the motor...which by the way is one of the most important maintenance procedures on our DUBs, so be mindful of that as well. anyway taking off the intake manifold isnt as bad as it looks. You only need a few tools and a lil bit of patience. you will need a T30 torx bit to remove the bolts from the manifold (there are 6 of them i believe, and also two 10mm bolts on the lower part of the manifold), you also need to take off the throttle body, it makes it alot easier to maneuver and finagle with the manifold once its off, you also will need a flat head screw driver. take off the intercooler piping from the throttle body, you will end up removing about a two foot section of plastic and rubber tubing. take the throttle body off after that, (dont forget to disconnect all the connectors) un bolt the manifold and be sure again to disconnect the connectors before you start pulling. once everything is disconnected, un bolted this is the part where you have to be very careful. you can go ahead and tug on the manifold untill it starts to back out. make sure you pull it straight from its point of mounting or you run the chance of bending a fuel injector and trust me....you dont want to sepnd the money on one of those. after a few tugs the manifold should come loose. you will need to replace the fuel injector seals at the point, (you need to everytime you remove the manifold). thats really all it takes to remove the manifold. and obviously do the steps in reverse order to reinstall the new manifold...which you will need to do in order to rid of that fault. gl


Thanks for this post. So are you saying it's good preventative maint. to pull the intake and clean the carbon out of it periodically? ('08 2.0T Passat) We have 90K. At this point is it better to just replace the intake? And in the future should I pull the intake periodically to clean it? Is it a reusable gasket?

If I replace w new intake, do I read right that the CDVS Vag Com cannot update the computer, will I still need to bring it to the dealer for that?

Thanks


----------



## deekster_caddy (Jun 17, 2008)

MrRline said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of you are over 60k miles? Anything with p2015 should be covered under the power train warranty for the car and in the event like with mine last week with the flapper motor failing the entire intake manifold was replaced at no cost to me.


90K, 6 years. Well out of warranty. If it's this problematic, I guess we are lucky to have made it to 90K!


----------



## kevlar557 (Oct 8, 2009)

Just had this happen to me at 81k. Dealer replaced under extended intake manifold warranty. At least VW admitted there was a problem with the parts, unlike this whole GM ignition debacle :what:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

deekster_caddy said:


> 90K, 6 years. Well out of warranty. If it's this problematic, I guess we are lucky to have made it to 90K!


Really lucky I think lol. better news though for those that are going to run this past the warranty period. They seem to be quite cheap on ecs and to be honest it doesn't look all that hard to replace, although having never done one I dont' want to be the first test dummy


----------



## deekster_caddy (Jun 17, 2008)

MrRline said:


> Really lucky I think lol. better news though for those that are going to run this past the warranty period. They seem to be quite cheap on ecs and to be honest it doesn't look all that hard to replace, although having never done one I dont' want to be the first test dummy


Actually, I'm very happy to report that I checked w the dealer just before I ordered the manifold, and they covered it under the extended service bulliten about this specific problem. I did have to pay out of pocket for the carbon cleaning, but even so that was cheaper than me buying the manifold!

I believe he said the extended coverage on the intake problem was to 120K miles, so if you are having this issue, it's worth checking in!


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

deekster_caddy said:


> Actually, I'm very happy to report that I checked w the dealer just before I ordered the manifold, and they covered it under the extended service bulliten about this specific problem. I did have to pay out of pocket for the carbon cleaning, but even so that was cheaper than me buying the manifold!
> 
> I believe he said the extended coverage on the intake problem was to 120K miles, so if you are having this issue, it's worth checking in!


i just noticed this issue this week, and i checked my car with a vag com, and BAM P2015 code. i'll be calling my dealer, but how much was it for carbon cleaning?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Lucian1988 said:


> i just noticed this issue this week, and i checked my car with a vag com, and BAM P2015 code. i'll be calling my dealer, but how much was it for carbon cleaning?


Friend of mine just went through this. If they warranty the intake manifold, that will be free and the carbon cleaning should run about $300, which is a lot less than normal, since they will have the intake manifold off already, which is half the labor cost of a typical carbon cleaning. Normally, a dealer will charge $7-900 for a carbon cleaning, and most indy shops will charge $5-600 or so. My friend did the manifold and full carbon cleaning for $300. They said the carbon cleaning by itself would have been about $900. Good luck!


----------



## Luis Munoz (Mar 30, 2014)

Common problem for bmws too my e39 3.0 had the same problem until some guy game up with his own repair kit with a metal flapper and internals well worth it cause it would self destruct and then forced into the valves and bending them luckily when mine had self destructed it didn't bend the valves I just had horrible throttle response, I always found it amusing how people from the bmw community would make their own fixes and would far surpass oem parts and giving you peace of mind but that goes to show that some crafty person who know a lot about how the 2.0 tsi intake manifold works and come up with a permanent fix like a kit 
The bmw kit was 60$ and used your existing unit and you replaced the internals took 20min tops 
Or you could buy one from bmw for 450$ for it just to fail again, kinda like in this case

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

How many of you guys where tuned and got the part replaced under warranty?
I'm in Canada and we just got letter on extended warranty for intake manifold and fuel injectors. (up to 160k miles I think).


----------



## deekster_caddy (Jun 17, 2008)

Lucian1988 said:


> i just noticed this issue this week, and i checked my car with a vag com, and BAM P2015 code. i'll be calling my dealer, but how much was it for carbon cleaning?


It was around $100 labor. I don't remember the exact amount.


----------



## deekster_caddy (Jun 17, 2008)

Luis Munoz said:


> Common problem for bmws too my e39 3.0 had the same problem until some guy game up with his own repair kit with a metal flapper and internals well worth it cause it would self destruct and then forced into the valves and bending them luckily when mine had self destructed it didn't bend the valves I just had horrible throttle response, I always found it amusing how people from the bmw community would make their own fixes and would far surpass oem parts and giving you peace of mind but that goes to show that some crafty person who know a lot about how the 2.0 tsi intake manifold works and come up with a permanent fix like a kit
> The bmw kit was 60$ and used your existing unit and you replaced the internals took 20min tops
> Or you could buy one from bmw for 450$ for it just to fail again, kinda like in this case
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


My impression is that the problem was the actuator and the buildup of gunk for being post-turbo. I don't believe there's any physical damage to the flappers.


----------



## Whodda (Jun 27, 2014)

dasdub89 said:


> it really isnt the debris that is the problem. in all honesty, its just the manufacturing of the electrical components. the fault is set off by the flap motor that sits on the right of the manifold. the new manifold comes with a new intake pressure sensor, and a new flap motor already installed. you just have to transfer the fuel lines, the pcv valve and another small sensor on the front of the manifold. I am a tech in the D.C. area and we have cars with these faults come in all the time. And very rarely do you see debris in the vacuum system related to this fault. Now that isnt to say that there isnt carbon build up in the intake ports on the head, but that is due to the fact that the fuel injectors are under the intake ports so the fuel doesnt get to clean the ports out, so that part you will sea alot of carbon build up. especially with 40k on the motor...which by the way is one of the most important maintenance procedures on our DUBs, so be mindful of that as well. anyway taking off the intake manifold isnt as bad as it looks. You only need a few tools and a lil bit of patience. you will need a T30 torx bit to remove the bolts from the manifold (there are 6 of them i believe, and also two 10mm bolts on the lower part of the manifold), you also need to take off the throttle body, it makes it alot easier to maneuver and finagle with the manifold once its off, you also will need a flat head screw driver. take off the intercooler piping from the throttle body, you will end up removing about a two foot section of plastic and rubber tubing. take the throttle body off after that, (dont forget to disconnect all the connectors) un bolt the manifold and be sure again to disconnect the connectors before you start pulling. once everything is disconnected, un bolted this is the part where you have to be very careful. you can go ahead and tug on the manifold untill it starts to back out. make sure you pull it straight from its point of mounting or you run the chance of bending a fuel injector and trust me....you dont want to sepnd the money on one of those. after a few tugs the manifold should come loose. you will need to replace the fuel injector seals at the point, (you need to everytime you remove the manifold). thats really all it takes to remove the manifold. and obviously do the steps in reverse order to reinstall the new manifold...which you will need to do in order to rid of that fault. gl



dasdub89,
Is a seal tool required when replacing the injector seals? I noticed this "tool" when looking up a seal kit and was curious if I needed to purchase one. I have 111k on my 10 CC and I know for a fact the carbon has not been cleaned since I purchased it at 39k. In fact I never heard of it until checking out this forum. I would take it in to the dealership for the 2015 code but they quoted me $400-$600 for the carbon cleaning alone.... besides I already purchased a new intake before I found about about the extended warranty. 

Thanks in advance
Tim


----------



## Rattler98 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Intake and injector warranty extended*

Looks like VW knows this is an issue. I just took my wife's car on Friday with a P2015 code, and sure enough it was the manifold (thanks VW Vortex for helping me know what it might be). They replaced it, and told me that this part would normally be covered under the 6/60K powertrain warranty, but VW has had quite a few of these come back in so they extended the warranty on these parts. The new warranty on the manifold (an attached sensors) as well as the injectors is 120K miles. Great news if you've had this issue.

Unfortunately, my wife's car died today:banghead:...back to the dealership to figure out the new problem. Hopefully it's related to the manifold, as we have passed the 3/36K comprehensive coverage (we're at 47k), and don't have an extended warranty.


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

camarkim said:


> Was coming back from Vegas today, MIL goes on. When I threw the Vag Com on the car (it's at about 26,700ish miles) I saw the following:
> 
> 1 Fault Found:
> 008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1): Implausible Signal
> ...


Time to revive this thread. I swear...every year I miss my trusty old B5 more and more. This CC has been nothing but trouble, and I've spent over $2500 in maintanence/repairs since August 2010. (And this car even came with 3Y/36K bumper to bumper warranty).

Today, with 57719 miles, I just got my THIRD P2015 CODE! (Just scanned/cleared with Vag-Com).. As soon as it comes on again I will try taking it to the dealer, (along with the two previous service receipts where they changed out the intake manifold before). I've never heard of any car having to have an entire intake manifold three times in less than 60K miles. Ridiculous!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

camarkim said:


> Time to revive this thread. I swear...every year I miss my trusty old B5 more and more. This CC has been nothing but trouble, and I've spent over $2500 in maintanence/repairs since August 2010. (And this car even came with 3Y/36K bumper to bumper warranty).
> 
> Today, with 57719 miles, I just got my THIRD P2015 CODE! (Just scanned/cleared with Vag-Com).. As soon as it comes on again I will try taking it to the dealer, (along with the two previous service receipts where they changed out the intake manifold before). I've never heard of any car having to have an entire intake manifold three times in less than 60K miles. Ridiculous!


Sorry to hear that. They are suppose to replace it with updated version so this will not happen again.

You probably just have a bad luck and this might not be related, but I am wondering about few things.

Are you tuned? How do you like to drive easy/hard? What kind of gas do you use?

Again this might be probably completed unrelated...


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

camarkim said:


> Time to revive this thread. I swear...every year I miss my trusty old B5 more and more. This CC has been nothing but trouble, and I've spent over $2500 in maintanence/repairs since August 2010. (And this car even came with 3Y/36K bumper to bumper warranty).
> 
> Today, with 57719 miles, I just got my THIRD P2015 CODE! (Just scanned/cleared with Vag-Com).. As soon as it comes on again I will try taking it to the dealer, (along with the two previous service receipts where they changed out the intake manifold before). I've never heard of any car having to have an entire intake manifold three times in less than 60K miles. Ridiculous!


There's multiple points that can fail. Check out the humble mechanic on YouTube and you can learn a lot about this issue. As far as failure maybe consider taking it to a different dealership this time around


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

OEMplusCC said:


> Sorry to hear that. They are suppose to replace it with updated version so this will not happen again.
> 
> You probably just have a bad luck and this might not be related, but I am wondering about few things.
> 
> ...


Very bad luck indeed. The part number on the second intake was supposed to be the updated part. 

I'm a middle aged guy, and I drive very pretty conservatively. This CC was bought brand new, is bone stock, and has been meticulously maintained using only VW parts and synthetic oil since day one. Always use premium name brand gas (Chevron, Shell, or 76). Even had the intake cleaning done at 30K at the dealer.


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

MrRline said:


> There's multiple points that can fail. Check out the humble mechanic on YouTube and you can learn a lot about this issue. As far as failure maybe consider taking it to a different dealership this time around


I called the other local dealer and the service department had me on hold for about ten minutes until I got pissed and hung up. Called my go-to local dealer and asked them if the intake will be covered under the 120K mile extended warranty. The service manager said yes, so I will bring it to them on Friday. What a hassle, but if they keep giving me free intake manifolds even couple of years, then I guess it's ok. But what a pain in the ass. Has anyone else had THREE intakes installed yet? I guess I will stop complaining especially since the car is paid off in just a few more months. I will let you guys know what happens Friday/Saturday.


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

The hits just keep on coming. I remember when I was in Club B5 there would be people with a B5 that had nothing but trouble, whereas mine was fairly bullet proof. But now my CC is definitely one of those that was built by the "B" team. Today I go out and find a catastrophic loss of coolant. I have it towed to my local Indy mechanic, thinking it might be a busted coolant hose. NOPE! He advises me to take it to the dealer to have them fix A CRACKED WATER PUMP HOUSING since they are going to have the engine apart for the new intake. I call the service tech, and he says that there is an updated part for the housing. How many different crappy parts did they put into these engines that have since been updated? Of course, I'm about 7000 miles out of warranty. Stay tuned...


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

Picked it up from the dealer. Fairly painless and free (covered under warranty). But here's the latest. New water pump installed (part number 06h-121-026-cq). Also, new manifold part number: 06j-133-201-bd. I will have to check my records to see if this third manifold is another updated part.


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

camarkim said:


> Could be. First time they replaced part they used part number: 06J-133-201-AL. This time they used part number 06J-133-201-AS.


So...it appears that today's THIRD intake manifold has a NEW, NEW, part number: 06J-133-201-BD

REMEMBER, FRIENDS...the intake manifold is now covered to 120, 000 miles. VW never sent me a letter, and I only knew about the extended warranty from this thread. The dealer didn't even balk when I said the car was throwing a P2015 code. But I bet if I hadn't read about the warranty extension they would not have told me it was covered.

Oh, well. I was out of a car for two days, but at least I got a new water pump, intake, and car wash for free!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Good to know for the part number and that there's a new revision out. If i need one in the future ill have to keep this in mind. Also sorry about your luck man, but i've been through similar with you. Water pump went for me at 71k. Would of ran me about 700 bucks out of pocket. Extended warranty footed the bill for that one.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

camarkim said:


> Picked it up from the dealer. Fairly painless and free (covered under warranty). But here's the latest. New water pump installed (part number 06h-121-026-cq). Also, new manifold part number: 06j-133-201-bd. I will have to check my records to see if this third manifold is another updated part.



Thanks for sharing this info!


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

MrRline said:


> Good to know for the part number and that there's a new revision out. If i need one in the future ill have to keep this in mind. Also sorry about your luck man, but i've been through similar with you. Water pump went for me at 71k. Would of ran me about 700 bucks out of pocket. Extended warranty footed the bill for that one.


Just curious...I believe my water pump was covered under the 5Y/60K mile warranty. On your water pump, did VW secretly extend the warranty (like they did on our intakes?) or did you buy an extended warranty that covered it?


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Just joining in on the talk, my intake manifold just failed while VW tech was test driving it after he updated the transmission module... I have a 2015 Jetta Sport 1.8 TSI with barely 1800 miles on it. I am speechless VWOA.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

camarkim said:


> Just curious...I believe my water pump was covered under the 5Y/60K mile warranty. On your water pump, did VW secretly extend the warranty (like they did on our intakes?) or did you buy an extended warranty that covered it?


Sorry I don't check here like I used to. It was covered under my extended warranty. It ran about 700 bucks for parts and labor.


----------



## Chutem16V (Sep 19, 2004)

Just to bring this thread back to life. I have a 2010 Passat Komfort - 104K miles. Check engine light came on ( I had the Platinum extended warranty that ended at 100K - boo hoo!). Checked the code with my VAG & saw this. My intake was replaced once before in 2012 (warranty). I went to my dealer (Reydel in Edison, NJ) & they covered it again. They see this a lot. They also recommended the carbon buildup removal & did that for $116. Also a coolant flush & Airbag recall fix. All told - total bill was $244 out the door. Not to bad IMHO. The car rocks now - probably carboned up pretty good (not sure if they cleaned it out on the first go round). Idles smoother & accelerates like a jet. Kudos to the dealer.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Chutem16V said:


> Just to bring this thread back to life. I have a 2010 Passat Komfort - 104K miles. Check engine light came on ( I had the Platinum extended warranty that ended at 100K - boo hoo!). Checked the code with my VAG & saw this. My intake was replaced once before in 2012 (warranty). I went to my dealer (Reydel in Edison, NJ) & they covered it again. They see this a lot. They also recommended the carbon buildup removal & did that for $116. Also a coolant flush & Airbag recall fix. All told - total bill was $244 out the door. Not to bad IMHO. The car rocks now - probably carboned up pretty good (not sure if they cleaned it out on the first go round). Idles smoother & accelerates like a jet. Kudos to the dealer.


$116 for carbon cleaning is the best price I have seen so far :thumbup:. Usual charge is around $250 (if replacing intake manifold)


----------



## jrusoff (Feb 26, 1999)

*2010 GTI. Me too*

I've been getting this CEL for a few months. I ignored it and reset the CEL. It would stay off for a few weeks, then come back. Sounds like it's a chronic problem with the design. My GTI has 70k, so I'm guessing I'm just SOL as far as getting it covered under warranty. Does anyone know how to prompt VW to issue a recall for a design problem like this? It really sounds like it's pretty widespread. I'm getting tired of these design shortcuts that leave us consumers holding the bag for repairs. My Passat had an ABS unit that would reliably give out at about 80k miles. Then the GTI coil packs. Now this. Maybe it's time I switched brands.
Jason


----------



## deekster_caddy (Jun 17, 2008)

jrusoff, I mentioned earlier in this thread that we brought in our '08 Passat with 90K on it and it was covered. We were told by the dealer that they had a service campaign for this specific problem. So it's worth calling the dealer, it may be covered still.

I was about to pull the trigger ordering all of the parts I needed to do the job myself, and on a whim I called the dealership. They said that they could check it out and if the problem was the intake flap as the CEL indicated, that they would cover it.

Make the phone call! Good luck!


----------



## JCMaler (Jan 8, 2003)

2009 TSI GTI with ~52k. My CEL just came on, presumably for this issue. Ran vag com last night and got the P2015 code. I called the dealership and they confirmed the 120,000 warranty on the intake manifold. I have an appointment Friday... Hoping it is the cause because otherwise there is a $120 diagnostics fee (which is roughly the 06J133201BD part cost on ECS Tuning)... I have some recalls to tackle also while I'm in...


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

There is an extended warranty for this issue, covered by VW up to 120k miles... Super common issue

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## whiz05403 (Sep 9, 2017)

Just got the famous P2015 CEL light. 

My title is a salvage title, do you think this would still be covered under the 120K mile extended warranty?

Its a 2013 CC with 54K miles.

Thanks


----------

